# Is a zoned heating system worth the installation costs



## Susie2017 (13 Jul 2017)

Hi. A friend has recently purchased an apt with a hevac immersion tank. Anyway it's not installed properly and she has had a quote of 1600 to replumb it and set up a zoned system. I think this means she can set a room temperature in each room using valves in radiators. Also the gas boiler will heat the water without having to use the electric immersion. Apparently there is a grant of 650 that she can get. The total cost is 1600 before applying for grant. Does this sound excessive. It's a 2 bed apartment. Is there a good cost saving to be had by using gas to heat water ? Is it worth initial outlay ? Will it improve Ber rating ? Many thanks


----------



## huskerdu (14 Jul 2017)

Its hard to say how much annual savings she will get. 
It depends on how much hot water she and the rest of the family use. If she lives on her own and has short showers then the cost of heating water might be low, so the savings will be low. 

However, it might be worth it for convenience and living comfort. 

Exactly what is she getting for the money. Is this connecting it to the current gas boiler and adding zones. Will they be putting a timer on and the ability to switch on the hot water by texting the controller. These features are very handy and can save money by allowing you to control the amount of hot water you heat. 

If the immersion tank is not working, she needs to fix it, so its worth fixing it with improvements.


----------



## Susie2017 (14 Jul 2017)

Thanks. Its a two bed apartment on second floor. I will get full quote breakdown and post when its available. She has since heard that these systems (unvented cylinders) need an annual service and that they are potentially dangerous (risk of explosion). If there is an annual cost surely this will overtake any potential energy cost ? Plus the hassle of having to organise a plumber every year. If the mains supply is stopped for any reason then I presume there could also be difficulties. Also if its not used for more than a month there can be build up of bacteria. She lives alone and is away a good bit so it wont get much use. The boiler is at least 10 years old - is this likely to cause problems ? Plus being on the second floor could there be pressure issues i believe it needs good pressure to work properly ? all opinions welcome


----------



## Susie2017 (15 Jul 2017)

Quote 1600 plus vat. Time and temperature control of central heating. Time and temperature control of hot water. Tidy up and alter plumbing pipes in hot press. Service boiler. Supply new drain and new drain to blow of safety valves in pressurised system. All electrical work included. Commission new system. That's all on quote. This is using existing gas boiler. Does it seem expensive ? Grant available towards it so that should reduce to around 1000.


----------



## Open air (16 Jul 2017)

Im in the trade myself and i feel that price seems fair.Money well spent in my opinion,best of luck


----------

